
India’s richest man takes on Zoom - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/02/reliance-jio-platforms-launches-jiomeet-video-conference-service/
======
Closi
Way to take on zoom with a literal clone that steals the UI.

Is it that hard to invent a UI? I don’t even think the zoom one is any good!

~~~
northwest65
If I wanted to give somebody a f you, I'd consider ripping off their UI. Given
Indian/China relations right now, perhaps that is the intent?

------
villgax
Then proceeds to get ridiculed for copying Zoom logo & UI blatantly
[https://inc42.com/buzz/reliances-jiomeet-ridiculed-at-
launch...](https://inc42.com/buzz/reliances-jiomeet-ridiculed-at-launch-for-
copy-pasting-zoom/)

------
known
Ambani is converting his $21 billion debt into equity
[https://archive.vn/SL3Nb](https://archive.vn/SL3Nb)

------
strikelaserclaw
lmao wth, that interface looks exactly like zoom's.

